
Bay Area Startups Find Low-Cost Outposts in Arizona - my_first_acct
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/22/business/economy/bay-area-start-ups-find-low-cost-outposts-in-arizona.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12337027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12337027),
which is the latest of several reposts of this article.

Some users flagged this one. I'm not sure why; it seems like an obviously
legit post.

